# Any restrictions on multiple-entry Critical Skills Visa ?



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I recently obtained a multiple-entry 1-year CSV (without job offer). Since I cannot quit my job in my home country to search for a job in SA, and I'm not sure how much time it would take to get one, I've been applying online on websites. However, no response so far. Thus, I've finally decided to visit SA for a few weeks and try to talk to some recruitment agencies to check if they can help.

My query is this: If I go for a 3 week trip to SA now, and later wish to go to SA again (perhaps for an actual interview call, etc), is there any restriction on the time gap between the 2 entries? I.e. even if my visa is multiple-entry, is SA immigration likely to frown upon an entry to SA soon after a previous trip? If yes, what would be a suitable 'gap' between visits for a multiple-entry visa, especially one that is only valid for a year?

Thank you for any suggestions on the above!

-RevK


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

As long as your CSV is valid, no restrictions. Only benefit over the normal immigration stamp (or is that called visitor's visa?).

The benefit is when you cross to SA, you are not given time to return like the 90 (or 30)-day visitor's visa. Also, when you return nobody asks why do you return. So multiple-entry is also multiple-exit. No timelines. LOL!


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you, Expartobe...I previously had a visitor visa application to SA rejected because I applied for it just a month after returning to my home country from a previous trip on a visitor visa...hence my concern.


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

yeah. I guess visitor's visa is something else. You are not even allowed to take an employment on visitor's visa. is that so?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

As long as your CSV is valid, you can enter SA multiple times as long as your visa is valid. No restrictions. You can even fly in and out weekly. Goodluck on your job search however.


----------

